# Anyone up for wetting a line tomorrow?



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

PM me.


----------



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

Heading out tomorrow morning if anyone is available...


----------



## creolefish (Apr 29, 2006)

Pm sent.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

missed your message but I was in Galveston today and the surf was harsh. Hope you got some fish, I had to work IN Galveston -it kills me to go there and not fish as I can see the water from my work site. **** it-hope fully next time


----------



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

*Last minute*

It's last minute but I'll be out at FM 2004 chocolate bayou ramp between 6-630 if anyone wants to go. Have room for 2-3. Will fish close by for first couple hours so if you come later I'll pick you up at the ramp. 832-388-9895


----------

